# Southern Tassie Yakkers July Trip



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, I had mixed feelings about today's outing when I woke this morning. As much as it does make me smile when our Mainland mates talk about how stupid we are to go out when its cold, this morning really did give pause for thought:










Still, for once the weather forecast was spot on .... frosty but sunny and it certainly did look like a day made in heaven. I had the yak loaded up yesterday and all the gear was packed so after waiting for the worst of the frost to clear, I set off for what I thought would be a quick trip down to Snug, South West of Hobart. I knew that everyone expected to get on the water at about one pm so I reckoned I'd arrive a bit early.

Murphy was on duty and the Hobart traffic wa at a standstill right through the city ..... roadworks!!! I saw Baldy in the traffic somewhere but he obviously knows the city and magically disappeared from that long line of frustrated motorists. Finally got through town and apparently turned off too soon for the exit to Kingston/Margate ..... ended up taking the tourist route along the coast. By the time I finally found my way to Snug, pretty much everyone had already arrived.










Snug beach was beautiful, a lovely clear day with almost no wind. Brendan came down for a looksee, as promised and it was great to meet him as well as, later in the day, Blain's friend Barry who has just invested in a flash looking yak and we hope, will register here on AKFF. After introductions to some members I hadn't previously met and catching up with those whom I had, we all headed down to the beach for a very hairy surf launch ..... well, there were waves, almost 

We only got about three hours fishing in and I can't say as it was exactly 'red hot' action. I think most of us managed a half dozen or so Flatties each. There were only a few keeper size and I don't believe there was any other species taken on the day. Still, it was grand to be on the water in Tasmanian mid-winter and great to have an opportunity to meet more of the blokes. It almost seemed more like a Spring day today.









Baldy's Prowler Elite ..... made me feel for the very first time that maybe I bought the wrong yak!









Blain rips one in









Robb with a keeper

Maybe not very noteworthy in terms of fish, but it sure was a grand day out. Maybe the best of it was discussing arrangements for the next paddle outing .... Trout season opens next month!! Can't wait!

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice report and photos.

Conditions look stunning.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great report. It made me feel cold just reading it though.

David


----------



## Robb (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, it was a good day out, and Im pretty sure it was enjoyed by all! 8) ;-)

As Andy pointed out, only flatties caught and mainly tiddilers at that. But it was just awesome to have such wiked weather slap bam in the middle of winter! :shock: :twisted:

Thanks to all, for a sweet day out ;-)

Robb


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report Andy, pretty much sums it up mate, for 10-12C or whatever it was it was actually pretty nice out there....that might have something to do with me having more gear than Mawson  :lol:

Thank gawd you are good with names, im hopeless, it was good to meet Brendan.....something tells me his better half will never forgive us!!....yes dear...fishing again! Good to meet Barry briefly as well, I cant remember the name of the yak but it looked good on the water, I reckon he might have at least blooded it with a flattie, saw a bend in the rod at one stage 

Fishing wise I ended up about the same is Andy, half a dozen or so flatties with 3 keepers, nothing real big the best one was bit under 40cm[my net handle only has 5cm increments :lol: ] it was pretty quiet, even more so as the day went on. Saw a couple of boils from either small salmon or mullet....birds wernt doing much...but it was good to at least have a paddle about and a yarn to the fellas.
As usual I didnt take enough photos, even while talking to Craig about the very subject while we were out there, heres the best of the ones I did get anyway...




































Well thats about it, after the last week or so of weather we had it came good for us today, it doesnt get any better than that this time of year! Was good to finally meet Andy and the other new fellas and catch up with the regular crew ;-)

oh and I cant forget the last minute cameo appearance by the bent1, called in to say gday on the way home from work and caught the last of us packing up.....I think we kept him talking long enough to miss the last ferry :twisted: sucka!! :lol: 
Good to see ya again shags, catch up for a fish soon eh ;-)

Thanks gents

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep was great weather for it. Snow on the mountain, forsty morning, calm sunny day 8) .

Just a handful of flatties to me too. But I wasn't really concerned with the fishing today. I just wanted to get out on the water. I have missed it lately with the stormy weather we've had lately. Good to catch up with all the guys again too. 8)

Snow on Mt Wellington









In the morning the kids went out the back yard and collected ice from the pond.










The Baldy one. Tassie's very own MacGyver. ;-)









Cheers
Vert


----------



## brenal (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Lads 
I really enjoyed meeting with you and thanks for taking the time to point out a few things about yaks 
and all the offers for a test paddle.

Will be sure to try and catch up next trip and have a go or even maybe have a yak myself

regards bren


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Taswegians

The spirit of yakking lives on, even when there's ice and snow about. Makes us up here look like a bunch of softies, which we possibly are  .

Nice meet guys. Looking forward to a trout report -- next trip?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

A good suming up of the afternoon Andy and gang.

My mate Barry certainly enjoyed the afternoon, his new MIssion Angler 390 certainly looks the goods and cut a fine form through the water. If you are reading this mate hurry up and register :twisted:

Quiet fish-wise, only 2 keepers for me.

Here are my few photos taken from the camera on the mobile so the quality isn't the greatest.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Not much to add from me either.
Great day and good to put some more faces to names. Only a few flatties as with everyone else, but a great day to be on the water.


----------



## Gyro (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep it up fella's, you are continuing to tempt me to cross the wall at Oatlands so that I can join you on the water. I've applied for the visa......!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great to see a bunch of you southern blokes out in those conditions, you are sure a tough bunch of blokes and deserve you successes.

Good reports and pics, and good to see so many akffers involved ;-)


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks like an enjoyable day. Tassie is one place I'd like to live. Not sure I could brave the cold though.

Keep the pics coming.

Do you need wet suits down there?


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Great to see a bunch of you southern blokes out in those conditions, you are sure a tough bunch of blokes and deserve you successes.


We're not all that tough down here, I'll join the boys in September, or maybe October, but will definitely be back on the water in November


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday JD,

Yeah Wetsuits or Waterproof seems to be the general theme, for those of us with a bit less natural thermal protection :lol: A wetsuit alone is a chilly option[that might be just me] They will keep you warm, I used to use a 5/4 suit when I was a seaweed sucker! and that kept me warm through winter. But alot of the time im not as active on the yak and sitting up off the water chills you off pretty quick.

I went for the waterproofs and others swear by the wettys, horses for courses I think mate 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

An absolute blast to see what the Tassie connection gets up too. Thanks for the read yakkers


----------

